# Great Forum, Nice To Be Around Fellow Outbackers



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just found this site. This place rocks! We picked up our rig in Ohio last August. On the way home we stopped at Gettysburg for 5 days and figured we get home to Rhode Island soon after. Well we made it to RI, but not home. We called work and got another week off and hit 2 more CG's and finally made it home.
After that we spent another 9 weekends at various CG's and have had a blast.
We can't wait for spring to come. This sure beats our old pop-up.

Take care and I'll be talking to you all soon I'm sure.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Welcome!

It sounds like you are off to an awesome start 
breaking in that new TT ...
Check out a Rally near you!
Rally clicky thingy

MaeJae


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers, we're glad you found us. It sounds like you had a really great shake down trip and are enjoying your new TT.
Be sure and check out the rally section for more good times.

Ed


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum. You are going to love it.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.com

You will find a great group of people here always willing to help.

We wish you lots of luck and fun with your new tt.

Brian


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Dan L!*








We're glad to have you aboard!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dan L
















to Outbackers! 









Glad you found us









Happy Camping,


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! I get to welcome you twice!!!!! Sure hope you're coming to the NE NH Rally in May!!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome to the addiction. We are waiting to take delivery on our OB. We have had an amazing amount of help during the choosing and purchasing process from fellow members and can't wait to get our shakedown run in. Hop eyou enjoy the site adn member help adn comraderie that we have in a short amount of time.

Jim


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi again,

Thanks for the welcome. I checked out the rally page and will check with the wife to see if we have any plans. Always best to check with the boss first.
I'm not sure as to how a rally actually works. Is there anything out of the ordinary that we should know? The campground looks great, I had checked it out a couple of weeks ago in the Woodalls northeast edition. Either way we will get there one way or another. 
Bye the way, are there a lot of kids at these rallies? Gotta keep the son happy too.

Thanks again for the warm welcome and hopefully I'll be able to meet some of my fellow Outbacks soon.

Dan


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Great choice in Floor Plans we love our 26RKS.









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Our rallies are nothing more than a meet and greet social weekend with the always popular pot luck supper mixed in. Its a great way to put a face to a screen name







You can socialize as little or as much as you want. Come on, you know you want to go









John


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Dan L

We are new to Outbackers as well and have never been to a rally.

We did sign up for the Spring Gulch rally yesterday and are looking forward to it.

By all means knock on our door. See you there.

Brian


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dan L said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. I checked out the rally page and will check with the wife to see if we have any plans. Always best to check with the boss first.
> I'm not sure as to how a rally actually works. Is there anything out of the ordinary that we should know? The campground looks great, I had checked it out a couple of weeks ago in the Woodalls northeast edition. Either way we will get there one way or another.
> ...


 Hi Dan,

Welcome to your new extended Family! Glad you stopped in and found us. Outbackers is probably the best place I have visited on the web. Lots of characters, good info, freindly people, stuff to learn, experiences to share!

My wife is the Wagonmasterette for the Spring rally for New England this year. Most all of the rallys as John said is a get together with at least one potluck dinner involved, a campfire and general comraderie. Everyone is welcome. And made to feel that way.

It's a chance for us to get together, share some stories and some laughs, enjoy some good food and of course show off our rolling suites! My favorite part of the rallys are the evening campfires. Everyone gets together for a while and just enjoys the company. There is never a dull moment. There is always something interesting to listen to or see.

The fall rally saw us in Quechee Vermont. Amoung the other great things that we experienced was Kathy and Judi (AKA Wolfwood) bringing thier laptop that was full of photos from thier trip to Africa. we sat and stood in awe looking at the wonderful scenery and the animals all set to African Harmonious music. Our last spring rally, Campers Inn of Kingston made a surprise visit with 5 new units for us to drool over and walk through. Additionally they sponsored a continental breakfast.

This Spring rally, the Camp Ground we are going to is doing a saturday Bar-B-Qued Chicken Dinner and pancake breakfast for us. It is included in the price of the weekend.

There is much to see and do in the MT. Washington Valley area and is my wife and I, Judi and Kathy's favorite stomping ground.

Consider yourself invited! Kids? Well, Kevin and Stacie (Calvin and Hobbs) Have a few, We have a 12 year old, Doft has a couple of young'uns too and there are more. During the fall rally the group of 12 or more kids wore themselves clean out running around and having fun.

CCV has a great kids activity coordinator. Her name is Janet. I am not sure how old yours are but I can guarantee they will NOT be bored. CCV usually brings in LLama's for the kids to walk, There is swimming, fishing, a small movie theater that janet runs for the kids to go to while mom and dad set up on friday night and again sunday morning during pack up. There are miles of scenic trail right in the campground too.

CCV isn't the biggest campground. It isn't the fanciest campground. But it has wonderful people doing a bang up job. They keep the CG clean and in good order. Its quiet and full of pine and oak trees. I have not had a bad stay yet and I have been going for 5 years.

I am hoping that all that go this year see what we see in this great place.

Well there ya are. A little taste of a rally and what's up with the one this year!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Llamas?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> *Llamas?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Yup...Llamas!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

. . .and I'm particular proud of your choice of Outback trailer!


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

You gotta love this floor plan. For US it is everything we could ever need. Well at least for now. We're looking forward to some warm weather so that we can get out there and enjoy it some more. 
Hope to some of my fellow Outbackers in the near future.

Take care
Dan


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey welcome not only someone from RI but the same city







I'll have to keep an eye out for you guys this summer. Attend a rally if you can.

John


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey jonnyp2000,

Where in Warwick? I've seen a few around, maybe it was you?

Thanks again everyone for the warm welcome,

Dan


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Dan L said:


> Hey jonnyp2000,
> 
> Where in Warwick? I've seen a few around, maybe it was you?
> 
> ...


In Hoxie 
I know someone has a one off Church Ave that I see now and then.

John


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi John,

I'm the guy off of Church Ave. Nice to meet you.

Dan


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

WELCOME DAN L
Just picked up my 26RKS Sat. Fell in love with the floor plan. I know you will enjoy it. Welcome Aboard:


----------

